# Workday profile



## JustANobody (Jan 26, 2022)

Simple question, what does "FTE" under my workday profile mean? It displays a number %. Thanks!


----------



## lokinix (Jan 26, 2022)

Full-time Equivalent - everyone uses it for different things - Full-time equivalent - Wikipedia


----------



## lokinix (Jan 26, 2022)

How do I calculate full-time equivalent (FTE) hours? (shrm.org) is a good listing as well


----------

